# Had a brainstorm



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man I hate when that happens. Gets my thinking all cloudy. This was a quick job while I had it on my mind. The Gavel is pecan and the base is pine. The Milky way is gone

Any lawyers or Judges out there.:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pretty dayum cool Bobby!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now...*THAT* is 'thinking outside the box'... Saw the first pix and was gonna ask if the gavel wuz stuck to the base.LOL

*Excellent*, Old Man......:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't you just hate it when that happens. That sure looks great.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Bobby, at first I was thinking that that was probably my first project on the lathe many, many years ago (early 80s) when I had an old lathe until I saw the second photo. That is so cool looking. Great idea and how very unique.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice Bobby, I had to look twice, at first I thought that's nice the handle comes off. Then I realized what it was, great Idea!

Bill


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Dang That is as good as you described to us the other day.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Hay, what a neat idea ! Good work ! LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

You might need to sell that idea to the big boys fast!!! That is way 2cool!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....that is way too cool!! Great thinking/idea....love it! jim


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Cool idea Bobby!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wasn't real happy with this one so I am going to make another one. I am going to donate this one to the JP here on Bolivar and see if I can get some brownie points LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great idea - nice job.


----------

